# War Machine going back to jail



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

Via his twitter:



> Seems my year in jail wasnt enough. Just got sentenced to another year in Vegas for some old bullshit. Nevermind Im rehabilitated. Nevermind Ive been out for over 6 months now and doing great and am finally back on my feet. Nevermind all my students that will miss me. Do another year and rot n waste time. Make no money, pay no taxes. Whatever, I just hope my boy @bensaundersMMA wins @BellatorMMA tournament.
> 
> **** the motherfucking system! **** the bullshit! Vacation time, back to jail in 2 weeks!
> 
> ...


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

What did he do? I love how he thinks he shouldn't have to go to jail because his back on his feet and his students are going to miss him, what a douche.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

People like him are a perfect example of why humanity has fallen.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Dang that sucks, him v Amoussou would have been a great fight!


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

Rauno said:


> What did he do? I love how he thinks he shouldn't have to go to jail because his back on his feet and his students are going to miss him, what a douche.


I'm not sure. Was that porn industry party where he beat up some people in Nevada?


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

I think the porn party was in L.A......not for sure though


----------



## AmdM (Apr 13, 2010)

I was looking at Roger Huerta wiki and ended up checking on War Machine wiki also.

It says that he legally changed his name to "War Machine".

Is that true? You can change your name to something like that in the US?


----------



## Rusty (Apr 13, 2010)

One could change his name to Uzi 4U and get a concealed carry permit if one were so inclined


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

G_Land said:


> I think the porn party was in L.A......not for sure though


You're probably right. Porn parties do seem more likely to be in California. 

Maybe the fight at that gay nightclub he worked at as a shirtless bartender or whatever it was?


----------



## Ryan1522 (Oct 31, 2006)

Despite all the shit this guy has pulled he will always be remembered in my mind for that blood bath, elbow striking battle of will he had with Jared Rollins. 

WAR War Machine hahahaha


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

AmdM said:


> I was looking at Roger Huerta wiki and ended up checking on War Machine wiki also.
> 
> It says that he legally changed his name to "War Machine".
> 
> Is that true? You can change your name to something like that in the US?


Yea something to do with Rhyno (the wrestler) having he same nickname, and TNA were gonna sue so he wouldnt have been able to use the nickname anymore, so he changed it! Something like that anyway, the guy is nuts!


----------



## pipe (Jun 15, 2008)

oh man. I had him as my outsider to win that tourny


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

Hey war machine, _does your pussie hurt too?_


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

I went to the website for the Clark County courts.

State of Nevada vs War Machine


Charges:

1. ATT. BATTERY WITH SUBSTANTIAL BODILY HARM (FELONY)

Statute: 200.481

Level: Felony	

Date: 02/08/2009

He entered a guilty plea 09/29/2011.


Given that the date of incidence is right around the gay nightclub assault, and the website shows WM is a co-defendant in a civil suit with the same nightclub, I'd say we've found out what the sentencing is for.

A quick skimming makes it look like he could have been sentenced to up to five years. I can't be too surprised that he got a year (the minimum for the conviction, though I'm sure it could have been suspended if the judge wanted to) given his long history of battery. His pre-sentencing report was probably pretty ugly.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Free War Machine!

Actually, I couldn't careless. It really is sad to see a decent fighter behaving like a douche. Dana White didn't want anything to do with War Machine and he puts up with all kinds of characters.


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

Not to necro, but the transcript is here. Pretty good read. Turns out the judge giving him jail time was less about being sure he was on steroids (though she does ask that he be tested as a condition of his probation) and more about the victim's testimony.



> DISTRICT COURT
> CLARK COUNTY, NEVADA
> 
> STATE OF NEVADA,
> ...


And another War Machine post:



> I went on a lil' rampage for a few years and made a lot of poor choices...it finally all caught up to me last year and I served a year straight in San Diego County Jail. During that year I had a lot of time to think and realize I needed to change. Upon my release over 6 months I did just that.
> 
> I have been attending my anger management classes, staying away from the party scene and booze. I have been teaching Kid's MMA Classes and living life the right way. In my professional career I won the biggest fight of my life vs Roger Huerta and became only the 2nd man to ever finish him. I recently signed a contract with @BellatorMMA and had a chance at winning over a 100k in their tournament, a tournament that I will now not be participating in.
> 
> ...


----------

